# how to prevent stitches from sliding off double point needle when knitting socks



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi
I've been knitting all my life but never learned to knit socks and/or use double point needles.

I am trying to knit a pair of socks on size 2 U.S. dp needles and often find stitches have fallen off of needle(s) not in use.

I've even tried to learn how to pick up dropped stitches but end result didn't look right.

Any hints would be appreciated

Sandy


----------



## dundas (Mar 23, 2011)

You can get tip protectors that might work as stoppers at the end. You could push some little erasers onto the ends as stoppers. You could use more needles so that there not as many stitches on each needle. I sue two circulars for tubulkar knitting and never have the falling off problem.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I also use 2 circular needles - just divide the number of stitches onto two needles.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep hearing about using 2 circulars, but haven't figured out how to do it. I can use dpns okay, but I have an issue with ladders.


----------



## Elenor (Jan 30, 2011)

I found that using wooden or bamboo needles help in keeping stitches from sliding.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get a few of those large rubber bands made for holding the bags in wastebaskets. They are about 1/4 inch or so wide. Cut a length just a bit shorter than your needle, and poke a hole in each end with your needle. slip it on each end, and the stitches will stay on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

No, you can't be sticking point protectors on and then taking them off every time you go from needle to needle. This would be highly inefficient and drive you crazy.

Are you using heavy metal dpns? Get rid of those things and buy some lightweight, short bamboo or wood dpn. They are light and won't try to slide out. They will stay right there until you come back around to them again. Knit at a snug gauge, too. Socks need that.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm using Birch DPNS and I don't have any problems with the stitches falling off I just slide them into the middle of the needle that's not in use at the time


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like the knitting is a bit too loose...
I never have that problem but my knitting is firm..not too tight or loose.

Hope that helps, 

Camilla


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Sherry,
Using 2 cirs isn't as hard as it sounds.
Divide the sts as follows: 1/2 for the top of the sock. 1/2 for the bottom of the sock. And just keep going around and around. I switch to DPN to turn the heel, but you can do it on the circs also. Just takes a little getting used to. Good Luck, Linda


SherryH said:


> I keep hearing about using 2 circulars, but haven't figured out how to do it. I can use dpns okay, but I have an issue with ladders.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have just learned to knit sock with one circular needle (size 1). You can be sure that the stitches don't fall off this way. I have been making socks for years and just last month have understood the one circular method. I love it.


----------



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. I'll keep trying


----------



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

I read about 2 circulars. It sounds rather complicated?


----------



## dundas (Mar 23, 2011)

Half the stitches are on one needle. The other half are on the other needle. You knit the tube as two flat sections wrong sides together. There are youtube demos. Your stitches sit on the cables, waiting for you to pull them to the working pointy end. When you do, the yarn is coming from the last worked stitch sitting on the cable. No ladder as you can snug right up to the worked stitch. I never get ladders. When using dpn's, you cannot snug up as closely because the needle is hard


----------



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. Thanks


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with you Sewbizgirl I would be driven crazy keep removing these.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

bfsandy said:


> I read about 2 circulars. It sounds rather complicated?


Think of each circ as one very large dpn


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

So far i have only knitted 1 sock, i am now on my 2nd i am using metal dpns i also slide the stiches to the middle when i have finished with that needle, i didn't have a problem, i am quite a firm knitter.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I enjoy working socks on dpns so much more than either the one circ or two circ methods, with the dangling, jangling needle ends to manage. I like the nice open shape of the sock on dpns, as opposed to the flat shape on circs. I think you will be fine on dpns once you get the right lightweight ones. My favorites are made in the USA-- by Brittany Birch. They are only 5" long, which is perfect for socks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SherryH said:


> I keep hearing about using 2 circulars, but haven't figured out how to do it. I can use dpns okay, but I have an issue with ladders.


With regard to the ladder problem. I find that pulling the first two stitches tight on the needle closes up the ladders.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

Use 2 short ciircular needles instead.


----------



## dahbunny (Mar 14, 2011)

Zoiks! I tried 2 socks on 2 circs, following the directions religiously, but I didn't enjoy it one bit! But my hands are getting too achy to do the dpns any more. When you knit 1 sock on circs, do you use needles with short cables? My feeble mind just can't picture this...Sigh


----------



## dundas (Mar 23, 2011)

Half your stitches are on one needle and the other half on the other. you are making a tube with two sides, wrong sides together. Your working yarn is on the right. Slide the stitches from the needle closest to you to the right, ready to work them off. You use the same needle as your stitches are on (the one closest to you). Pick up the left end of that needle and start knitting. Unlike dpn's.. you use only one needle for each half all the time.


----------



## usmgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree about using bamboo needles. Once I switched to using bamboo dp's, I don't have dropped stitches.


----------



## Sam35 (Jun 9, 2011)

My stitches tend to drop off the 3 or 4 dpns, not the circulars ... Although I have pushed them off the end once or twice, when moving the stitches from the middle of the cable, back to the needle. 

I use old cork stops from wine bottles. Cut them in half. Drill a hole in the middle, and hey preto! free point protectors.


----------



## MaryTre (Mar 25, 2011)

my dp circulars are quite short... but they don't have to be since you work on only 1 needle at a time. I love to watch a knitter doing 'magic loop' with 1 extra long circular but that technique is beyond me right now.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use to use the metal dp's to make socks and got so frustrated cause stitches would fall off. Then I bought bamboo and won' t ever use metal ones again. If I don't have the size I need I go to the next down just test drive first to see if it will work. But I have had stitches fall off if needle is to short so I use the small rubber bands and twist around the end till I get to it. I found some patterns tell you to put unworking stitches on another needle a problem I have had them slide off. So I just put them on a stitch holder till I need them. Good Luck and Happy Knitting.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

If you use circulars instead of dpns, you'll have less intersections which should mean less laddering. It's important to give a little tug on the first and second stitch when you get past the intersections. Youtube has a good video on using the magic loop method. This is a great alternative to using double pointed needles for small circumference projects. You will probably find this easier if you have at least a 32" length needle.


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

How long are your dpns? I started with 4 inch (length) and found they were too short for my stitches and so I switched to 5 inch. Or else use 5 dpns and put less stitches on the 4 holding the stitches. I use metal and wood and have no ptoblems, but I knit fairly tight -- not too tight tho. 

I agree that you can get rid of those ladders by pulling the first 2 stitches tight each time. My 2 cents.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I am new here & have learned how to reply, but not new messages. I'm looking for a sock pattern for my first pair to knit. Is there one for worsted weight yarn? Or, should I jump right in with sock yarn? I am not a beginner knitter - just have never made socks. Thanks much if you are able to help.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I am new here & have learned how to reply, but not new messages. I'm looking for a sock pattern for my first pair to knit. Is there one for worsted weight yarn? Or, should I jump right in with sock yarn? I am not a beginner knitter - just have never made socks. Thanks much if you are able to help.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> bfsandy said:
> 
> 
> > I read about 2 circulars. It sounds rather complicated?
> ...


I have done magic loop knitting, couldn't stand the loop always in the way. I seen the 2 circular's on you tube but seems very complicated. :?


----------



## ronni1818 (Jun 16, 2011)

I knit 2 pairs of socks a week- great for plane travel- not allot to take with you. I always use bamboo double pointed needles. Stitches do not fall off. Sometimes I use rubber tips on the ends of the unused needles when I am making the heel if I have allot of starting and stopping- changing planes mostly. If not I never use them and never have an issue.

Ronni


----------



## aridgeway (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to knit socks with DPN and use Harmony wood needles from KnitPicks. They come in a handy set: http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/5_Harmony_Wood_Double_Pointed_Knitting_Needle_Set__D90433.html 
When I get done one needle I schootch the stitches to the center then move to the next one. The wood seems to hold the stitches well. If you make your first two stitches on the "new" needle you are working fairly snug you should be able to avoid ladders. Happy Knitting!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you will probably find that knitting socks with worsted weight wool will make a pretty heavy sock. If you just want something to wear around the house without shoes, they might be okay, but if you want a comfortable sock that fits well in your shoes, you'll likely be happiest with a sock or fingering weight yarn, something with a 7-8 stitch per inch guage. I find that 75% superwash merino and 25% nylon is a great mix that doesn't stretch out. My favorite sock yarn is a bit pricy but makes for the most beautiful fabric. It's pure merino superwash, Ella Rae Laceweight yarn. It washes beautifully and is just the right weight and comes in beautiful colors. There are also plenty of nice yarns these days in the department stores like Joann's or Michaels that are relatively inexpensive and come in very pretty colorways.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I made my first pair of socks.. I had to order the No 2 US needles so I was determined after waiting almost a month for these needles to use them... I also bought a assortment of different size DPN's all of them aluminum... so I have to use them.. maybe as my craft gets better and I'm more advanced I will invest in some more expensive needles... I had to use point protectors and it was a pain moving them from needle to needle but I did it... now I'm using a light weight yarn on size 5 DPN's and I'm able to knit a bit tighter and the stitches stay on.. I might of had better luck if I had knitted tighter on the No 2's I really like the idea of the produce ruber band.. I can see where that would be easier than those darn tip protectors...


----------



## livjorunn (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought my yarn for my first pair of socks (sock yarn) at JoAnns and the yarn had the direction on the back side of the lable. It was not hard to follow but I think I will buy a set of wood or bamboo neeedles for my next pair. I too had a problem with stitches falling off. I am new here too.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

my bamboos are like 7" long. I believe you can get longer but the longer would be in the way unless really needed. Try Google bamboo knitting needles there should be a site you can get needles that these shops don't seem to carry. Wish I had the money I'd invest in a really big craft store and have everything we really need.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I make double pointed needles and they come with little wooden snowman stoppers. If interested pm me or send me an email to sweetswifts.com


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite online shop to buy bamboo needles is 
http://www.eknittingneedles.com/Double-Point-Knitting-Needles-s/3.htm They sell individual sets of 5 or you can get every size from 1 to 15 for $25.00. Their lengths range from 5 inches to 8 inches. They also sell Rosewood needles, but I'm happy with my bamboo ones.


----------



## EllyStu (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello  I haven't heard of that method and want to start knitting socks. If it's not too hard to do, could you please point me to the instructions? Thanks!
Elly, Nanaimo BC, where we might finally be getting Summer after missing Spring



rltjdt2 said:


> I have just learned to knit sock with one circular needle (size 1). You can be sure that the stitches don't fall off this way. I have been making socks for years and just last month have understood the one circular method. I love it.


----------



## bfsandy (Feb 19, 2011)

Needles are 6". I must be knitting too loose.
Thanks


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

DPNs come in several different lengths ... I knit A LOT of socks, and have two different lengths I use ... 5" and 6" ... there are longer ones available. When I use larger yarns, say a sport or such, I use the longer needles, since they will hold more stitches. However, at times, I find some slip off ... no matter what. A good idea is to push the stitches together when moving from one needle to the next. If you work at it, it becomes a habit. 

Frankly, I don't like the bother of knitting on circular needles in any shape or form, unless it is for hats and other large items, like afghans. I think it a nuisance to move from one circular to another by having to move the whole kit and caboodle down needles, etc.. 

Try longer needles ... Knit Picks has a good selection ... not cheap, but good.


----------



## Lynette W. (May 18, 2011)

I had a similar problem so decided I would look for a the same size needles only a bit longer. I found them at Michaels and at a little knit shop here in town. They are only longer but the size is the same. they are truly more cumbersome to work with but they do the trick. I think I just need to do more of that work and learn how to keep the yarn on without slipping. Oh, and i won't use any kind but the bamboo. They hold the yarn on much better. Just my humble opinions


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I am new here & have learned how to reply, but not new messages. I'm looking for a sock pattern for my first pair to knit. Is there one for worsted weight yarn? Or, should I jump right in with sock yarn? I am not a beginner knitter - just have never made socks. Thanks much if you are able to help.


I used worsted weight and size 8 needles to knit my first 'experimental' sock! It gave me a larger view, and an easier way, of understanding just what happened in the pattern. Made for a humungous sock, but I now use it to hold smallish balls of left over yarn.

Expanded and lengthened, it would be a good Christmas Stocking!


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i am a long time knitter who wants to get into socks. thanks for the information, you all. it just keeps the motivation higher.


----------



## OTISsmom (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you familiar with the thin cord elastic like that found on neck badges at seminars? Make a small loop on one end and slip it onto the needle holding stitches. Stretch the elastic to the other end and make a loop there. Do not make the elastic too tight. You can slip it off and on as needed. I actually made a little more sophisticated vs of this for my self but it is hard to explain.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

when using 4 dpns. each time you turn your work to use next pin make sure all of your work is central on all the needles before starting next pin. It is worth doing this as the work is very unlikely to come of the ends of the needles you are not using. hope this helps.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiya Hiya makes a circular in sock needle sizes. They aren't very expensive and make sock knitting enjoyable.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess it's just all a matter of which needles you prefer and how you knit. I have been knitting socks for years, usually on dpns and never have a problem with ladders. Just make sure to pull on the yarn as you begin a new needle. I am now knitting a lacy pattern sock using 6 needles. Five for the pattern and 1 to knit with. Took a little time to get used to the extra needles, but once you get the hang of it...no problem. I don't usually have a problem with sts falling off the needles as I tend to knit rather tight.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I use more needles of the same size, of course. The number of stitches divided into 6, or even more needles, make life a lot quicker and easier.


----------



## justneedlin' (Apr 17, 2011)

I use earplugs as point protectors. They're inexpensive and one size fits all. I agree your work would go faster if you didn't need to use them while knitting, but they would also be good to keep from losing the stitches when you put it away.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Just use 2 circular needles. I went crazy using double pointed needles but 2 24 inch circulars work just great. And drives people nuts if thery are watching you and they aren't knitters!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Just use 2 circular needles. I went crazy using double pointed needles but 2 24 inch circulars work just great. And drives people nuts if thery are watching you and they aren't knitters!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

bfsandy said:


> Hi
> I've been knitting all my life but never learned to knit socks and/or use double point needles.
> 
> I am trying to knit a pair of socks on size 2 U.S. dp needles and often find stitches have fallen off of needle(s) not in use.
> ...


To all dp knitters, please remember...different yarns work differently on different needles. Some yarns don't slide as well on bamboo vs metal and plastic. Ya gotta match the yarn to the needle to keep it from slipping off. Ya gotta slow down the "slide factor". I use bamboo dps because most yarns don't slide as quickly on this needle as compared to plastic and metal. But try the different types of materials with a variety of yarns to see what works best for you. Most local yarn shops and big box craft stores seem to carry bamboo needles and Clover, for me, knits more slowly than other brands of bamboo needles.

Hope this helps.

Becca :-D


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

i am with the bamboo needle group. i use both cotton and wool sock yarns and #1 or #2 needles and have never had a problem with sliding.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

2 circulars are easy. If you want to keep costs down, however, one longer circular doing magic loop is half the money because you only need one. I have lots and still like magic loop the best, less 'stuff' hanging in the way.

And you can get bamboo circulars so you have the best of both worlds. Bamboo is less slippery, magic loop means less dropped stitches because there are only two points.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> No, you can't be sticking point protectors on and then taking them off every time you go from needle to needle. This would be highly inefficient and drive you crazy.
> 
> Are you using heavy metal dpns? Get rid of those things and buy some lightweight, short bamboo or wood dpn. They are light and won't try to slide out. They will stay right there until you come back around to them again. Knit at a snug gauge, too. Socks need that.


That is what I have always done, use point protectors. Never had a problem so I guess it is just a matter of what ever works for you.....


----------



## carolyn proulx (May 7, 2011)

Eleanor and I share the same tip. I use the bamboo dpns for my socks. Lately I've been learning and practicing the magic loop method of knitting socks...... but I continue to cast on and knit a few (at least 3) complete rounds with the bamboo dpns to avoid the slippage in the beginning of the sock project


Elenor said:


> I found that using wooden or bamboo needles help in keeping stitches from sliding.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

SherryH - Check out my link entitled: Hate 4 needles? It is probably back around April or May. I copied an article in a magazine word for word. Good luck - anything should be easier than 4 needles!! Ellie in Houston


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Use a size 5 needle and sock yarn for your first sox. This will fit in your shoe and is a little easier to manage for a first time project. In fact, the first sock booklet I bought suggested this.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

As far as stitches slipping off, this will get better as ou become used to the needles. In the meantime, use a set of 5, 4 for stitches and 1 to knit. This should uncrowd your needles, Keep stitches toward center. It really is worth learning. Using DPN's for shaping the tops of hats gives you mcu more freedom in choosing patterns.


----------



## Tammy M (Jun 16, 2011)

If you use caps for the knitting needles make sure you never leave them where your cat or dog will be able to get to them. I had a cat that did just that and swallow one, he almost died on us. It cost us a few hundred dollars so he can have surgery to remove it from his intestines where it was blocking him. He had only less than a day to life if it was not removed fast.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there a pattern for sox using worsted weight yarn? I would like to make my 1st pair of socks, but would like to not use sock yarn on the first pair.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Sandy: I have been knitting for over 70 years - my sock\
needles are metall, all the way from 6" to 10", and I always
use 5 needles - 4 to hold the stiches and 1 to work with.
I even have some very "slick" needles I bought in Germany and they are my favorites. If your stiches are distributed on 4 needles and the longer length, your stitches will not
fall off and in all the years I have never had "ladders".
Patience, the right needles and the right yarn and you got
it made in the shade. Helga


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Elenor said:


> I found that using wooden or bamboo needles help in keeping stitches from sliding.


Yes, yes, yes. Elenor is exactly right. Bamboo keeps slipping to a minimum. They do hold the stitches better.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Isis said:


> I'm using Birch DPNS and I don't have any problems with the stitches falling off I just slide them into the middle of the needle that's not in use at the time


Same here. I use birch dpn's too and have never had any stitches fall off. The birch dpn's are not slippery but the stitches move easily over them when knitting.

To avoid any potential for ladders, I tug the first stitch on a dpn and make sure it's close to the previous stitch on the needle I just ended not allowing gaps between needles. I've never had ladders as a result.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks much - I will try that.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

bfsandy said:


> Thanks. I'll keep trying


I had this problem too until I went to a longer (6") DPN. Tried the point protectors - what a pain! Get along fine with the longer needles. I use Hiya Hiya needles - love them!


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

love my dpns; use 5 needles, 4 for the live stitches and the 5th to knit.
Prevents ladders, as the distance between the needles is not as great.FYI, the new (to me) Signature Arts needles are worth every penny (ummm, dollar, in this casea) as they have a slight abrasion and the stitches do not slide off as easily. They are pricey. Metal needles and slippery yarn are disasters !
Forest


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're using 4 dpns, try using 5 instead. That will make the number of sts on each needle less so will be less likely to fall off the ends. Also, to prevent ladders, pull a bit harder on the yarn when making the second st on each needle as that will snug up the first.

Like you, I was determined to learn how to effectively knit with dpns before moving on to different methods, such as Magic Loop which I much prefer and is easier on my arthritic fingers and hands.

Keep trying.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi bfsandy,
I started out learning to knit when I was 10. My first project was a pair of socks knit on 4 dpns. I have never lost a needle yet and I am still knitting socks 40 yrs later. How long are your dpns? and if possible, socks are much nicer to knit using 5 dpns. You can get yourself 4 short circular needles to knit your socks with but, I have found, that with knitting, all it takes is practice and more practice. You will get the hang of keeping those stitches on your needles!!



bfsandy said:


> Hi
> I've been knitting all my life but never learned to knit socks and/or use double point needles.
> 
> I am trying to knit a pair of socks on size 2 U.S. dp needles and often find stitches have fallen off of needle(s) not in use.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

SherryH said:


> I keep hearing about using 2 circulars, but haven't figured out how to do it. I can use dpns okay, but I have an issue with ladders.


I think the 2 circular needle method is the greatest. I NEVER use dpn. The 2 needle method is very easy and for me at least it elminates ladders. I'm sure you will find a how to video on line.

Good luck.

elaine


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Elaine Ohs said:


> SherryH said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing about using 2 circulars, but haven't figured out how to do it. I can use dpns okay, but I have an issue with ladders.
> ...


I am just learning how to knit with 2 circular needles . I was watching it on youtube and I think I'm going to like it much better. I hate those long 40" cords always in the way.


----------



## old knitter (May 11, 2011)

rltjdt2 said:


> I have just learned to knit sock with one circular needle (size 1). You can be sure that the stitches don't fall off this way. I have been making socks for years and just last month have understood the one circular method. I love it.


How long is your circular needle. I love to make socks and use 5 dp needles size 1 but would like to try other ways.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to knit my husband dark dress socks to wear to the office, etc. I purchased a Size 1 circular needle. It is 9 inches long. It has lasted many years. I loved working with it. Later, he decided to buy knee-highs when they were available. Ellie in Houston


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I too have never knitted socks but have decided to see if I can. I am using this pattern http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=3013 as it's 8 ply. I bought a ball of acrylic for my first sock, have only done 6" so far, we'll see if I can work it out when I get to the heel. If not it doesn't matter, I haven't wasted money buying good yarn for it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bilbep said:


> Is there a pattern for sox using worsted weight yarn? I would like to make my 1st pair of socks, but would like to not use sock yarn on the first pair.


Hi, yes there is. If you go to Ravelry, and type in Alli's Anklets, you will find the links to the free pattern that is used. It is for worsted weight yarn. The pattern is for a pair of ankle socks (summer socks) but you can knit them as long as you wish. The pattern calls for 40 stitches distributed across 3 dpns, but I would go for 10 stitches distributed across 4 dpns and knit with a 5th needle. :wink:
Or this is the same pattern: http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/all_anklets.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

shanni said:


> I too have never knitted socks but have decided to see if I can. I am using this pattern http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=3013 as it's 8 ply. I bought a ball of acrylic for my first sock, have only done 6" so far, we'll see if I can work it out when I get to the heel. If not it doesn't matter, I haven't wasted money buying good yarn for it.


Hi Shanni,
Excellent simple basic pattern for a first time socker to knit.  Did someone suggest the pattern to you, or did you just web search?? Patons has nice easy simple sock patterns too. The basic sock pattern never really changes, only some of the language/wording is varied a little. I guess this makes it easier for some to understand than others. But a sock is a sock once it is knitted!! lol


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent simple basic pattern for a first time socker to knit.  Did someone suggest the pattern to you, or did you just web search?? Patons has nice easy simple sock patterns too. The basic sock pattern never really changes, only some of the language/wording is varied a little. I guess this makes it easier for some to understand than others. But a sock is a sock once it is knitted!! lol[/quote]

I searched the web, checked out several and it just looked easy enough for me. Hopefully the second sock will be better than the first. A client came into work today and showed me the socks she was wearing which her mother had knitted, they were absolutely gorgeous. Her mother had been knitting socks for several years though, if I keep going maybe by the time I get to retirement age mine will have improved.
sharon


----------



## aedrinark (Jun 8, 2011)

Like the nice looking African gray. I'm a parrot person also. Like you I came to socks late in life. Flunked my first sock workshop. Finally got ahold of a DVD called Sock 1: How to Knit Socks on Two Circular Needles with Nenah Galati. Her website is www.knittingkorner.com and her e-mail is [email protected]

I found the 2 circ method much easier. Stops the dropped stitch problem completely. I learned to do socks from this DVD. It includes written details as well as the visuals. She is a good teacher. I've now knitted tons of socks. Some knitters love dpns. I hate the darned things. I can use them, but I avoid them if I can. Always make me feel as if I have a porcupine in my lap. Buy Addi Turbo needles; they are the best by far. Pricey, but worth it if you knit a lot of socks. Best advice: don't do the first sock with sock yarn. Do it with a larger yarn and needles so you can see what you are doing. Don't worry about how it comes out; it's a learning sampler.


----------



## aedrinark (Jun 8, 2011)

I learned from Nenah Galati's DVD Sock 1: How to Knit Socks on Two Circular Needles. Very clear instructions. She says start with larger yarn and needles and don't worry about the outcome--it's a learning experience. Then move to the smaller needles and yarn. I found that very helpful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.cometosilver.com has a very good tutorial with loads of pictures for making socks. I used it the first time I made them and it was very easy. Good luck to all of you who are having a go, but be warned it can become addictive! Happy knitting. PurpleV


----------

